# ThinkPad 510 and Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G modem

## binro

I am trying to get the above modem going on my T510. I have been following http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Qualcomm_Gobi_2000 and installed the gobi loader which is in Portage. I copied over some firmware files from the Windows partition and tried:

```

gobi_loader /dev/ttyUSB0 /lib/firmware/gobi/

```

but the command just hangs. The qcserial module is loaded and /dev/ttyUSB0 is present. One complication might be that I bought the TP in the UK and the modem comes preconfigured for Vodafone, whatever that means. Anybody had any success with this?

TIA

----------

## NeddySeagoon

binro,

Lets start at the very beginning, pust the lsusb ouput that shows your 3G dongle. I have one of these

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E230/E270/E870 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
```

dongles.

Its also locked to Vodafone and is provided with a vodafone SIM card.

It works fine in Linux but I can't get at the status and other data that appears on /dev/ttyUSB1

----------

## binro

The usb info is:

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05c6:9204 Qualcomm, Inc.

which is the firmware loader device. After loading, apparently this changes to 05c6:9205. The modem is not a dongle but build into the box. I also inserted a sim card justin case that was necesary.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

binro,

The SIM card is essential, it needs to be a Vodafone SIM too, if the device is locked to Vodafone. Further, it needs to a SIM that permits use for data.

i.e. Random Vodafone SIM from old mobile phone won't do.  You may want to check with Vodafone if the SIM you are trying to use will work.

It will be making data calls.

The mechanical attachment to your system doesn't affect the way it works.  The PC builders have saved the cost of a pair of USB connectors by building the device onto the motherboard.

You need CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM in your kernel as a module and the firmware in /lib/firmware.

When your device is discovered, the kernel will load qcserial, which should in turn, load the firmware.  Check dmesg.  Some devices want their firmware in /lib/firmware/...

Its the firmware that locks your device to a specific carrier. The UMTS firmware looks a good bet if your carrier/country is not listed.

Once you have your /dev/ttyUSBx  you can talk to it with minicom and the AT commands and use wvdial to get a PPP session running.  That needs PPP support in your kernel.

----------

## binro

Not convinced about the sim card. I tried this on Windows first with a random sim I had lying around and the firmware loaded and the network manager thing tried to contact the network (which failed , of course).

Other points:

1. qcserial is loaded and /dev/ttyUSB0 exists

2. there is firmware in /lib/firmware/gobi

3. there are udev rules to start the firmware load

4. the load never completes and gets timed-out

5. UMTS firmware causes the loader to complain of a missing file

So I am stuck what to do next.

----------

## bbgermany

 *binro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. UMTS firmware causes the loader to complain of a missing file

 

Full error please.

bb

----------

## binro

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *binro wrote:*   
> 
> 5. UMTS firmware causes the loader to complain of a missing file 
> 
> Full error please.
> ...

 

As soon as I get home, but the message was more or less literally (unspecified) "file not found.".

----------

## binro

The actual message is:

Failed to open tertiary firmware: : No such file or directory

The UMTS directory only contains two files: amss.mbn, apps.mbn.

----------

## bbgermany

You are missing the provider specific firmwarefile UQCN.mbn. You can copy it from your windows installation, if you have one (C:\Program Files (x86)\QUALCOMM\Images\Lenovo\).

depending on your provider, you will have a directory from 0 to 9 with the needed files in there.

bb

----------

## binro

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> You are missing the provider specific firmwarefile UQCN.mbn. You can copy it from your windows installation, if you have one (C:\Program Files (x86)\QUALCOMM\Images\Lenovo\).
> 
> depending on your provider, you will have a directory from 0 to 9 with the needed files in there.
> 
> bb

 

I did that already. The point is, directory UMTS only has two files in it. I read that this was a generic entry to use if your provider was not listed. But it seems you must have a UQCN.mbn files from somewhere?

Anyway, it's all a bit moot for me, since the loader just hangs if I use a directory with three files.

----------

## bbgermany

Have you ever used the card in windows. I have an Thinkpad X220 and i know, that the card needs to be activated once. There is a special tool installed in windows called "Mobile Broadband Activation" iirc.

If you have a locked card, you must need a card of the provider or try to unlock the card with 3rd party tools.

bb

----------

## binro

I tried it in Windows and it loaded the firmware and then tried to connect, even without a Vodafone sim. But on Linux it won't even let me load the Vodafone firmware, it just hangs.

----------

## Voltago

Have you tried the generic (i. e. non-telco-specific) firmware? (subfolder '6' in the windows installation directory iirc)

This works for me with the gobi2k.

----------

## bbgermany

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Have you tried the generic (i. e. non-telco-specific) firmware? (subfolder '6' in the windows installation directory iirc)
> 
> This works for me with the gobi2k.

 

Correct, according to the german thinkwiki, folder 6 is the generic firmware folder. see first table at: http://thinkwiki.de/Qualcomm_Gobi_2000_unter_Linux_installieren

bb

----------

## binro

Hmm! I used the contents of directory 6, a UQCN file, plus the default firmware in the UMTS directory and it worked! Now I have /dev/ttyUSB0-2 created. Thanks for the suggestions. Dialling I got "CONNECT 7200000". Now I just have to get a data package.   :Very Happy: 

----------

